# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili koalicion do te qeverise Kosoven?

## DYDRINAS

Cili koalicion do te qeverise Kosoven?

LDK-AAK+Lista Rugova-LDD-AKR

PDK-AKR

I lutem moderatorit qe te korigjoje nje gabim ne koalicionin e pare, pra ne vend te AKR+Lista Rugova, te shenoje AAK+Lista Rugova.

----------


## Trolexi

Vetvendosja

----------


## ganimet

Qfar koalicioni mer .
Vetvendosja do ju liroj nga ato telashe.
Albini esht shqiptari qe do i kthej krenarin kti kombi qe ia neperkemben ldk me pdk dhe aak.Do i pensionojm kto tri parti, nji heresh dhe do ua dhem bekimin kurre mose u kthefshi.
Cila logjik i jep te drejten ldk´kure ka deshtuar ,se pari kure eshte larguar tersisht nga koncepti i shtetndertimit dhe i vlerave demokratike per nji shoqeri.
Pdk ,parti e perqarjes ,instalimit te sistemit shoqror ,ku diktati behet nga lart pa pytur per rreglla te lojes ..tamam po instalohet  ne ter Kosoven rrezhimi i Enverizmit te dikurshem ne Shqiperi.
Aak parti e Boseve qe sillen me Kosoven sikur te jet pron e tyre e len nga baba e gjyshi  i ktyre maskarejve.
Albini esht shpresa e fundit dhe jo vetem shpresa ,po raliteti  dhe mrekullia e madhe qe do ndodhi me 12 .12 ne ora 24.te dhjetorit bortor dhe nentorit te tret te shqiptaris.

----------


## zANë

AAK+Lista Rugova.

----------


## ximi_abedini

sot ishte nje kandidat i Akr per deputet ne vendin ku punoj qe te kerkonte voten dhe une i thash si te tju votojm ju kur ju do beni koalicion me Pdk te cilet une i urrej shum ai me tha se kurr sdo bejm koalicon me hajnat keto jan thjesht fabrikime te Pdk per te mos na votu votusit 

ndersa nje kandidat tjeter i Aak ish minister nje dit kerkoj qe te dalim sa me shum ne zgjedhje dhe tha qe nese do ket mbi 50% te daljes se votusve ne votim ather do fitoj Ldk dhe do bej koalicion me AAK

mirpo deshira ime eshte qe te fitoj vetvendosja dhe ta formoj qeverin eshte nje parti qe meriton fitoren sepse ajo eshte e interesuar te punoj per shqiptaret dhe jo per vete siq kan ba partit tjera dhe keta jan persona qe nuk frigohen qe para botes ta tregojn identitetin e tyre , 

per gjith ata qe duan shqiperin e bashkuar , kombin dhe gjuhen shqipe dhe gjith ata qe duan flamurin kuq e zi te lar me gjak me shekuj te ter le te votojn vetvendosejen e cila do na mundsoj qe ne vet te vendosim per fatin ton e jo te tjeret  siq ka ndodh deri me tani

----------


## derjansi

vetvendosja


cdo koalicion tjeter asht antikombetar

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Lëvizja VETËVENDOSJE! - Gjatë ditës së shtatë të fushatës (Vushtrri dhe Drenas) 






Ja Keta Jane Ata Qe Do Fitojne

----------


## Drenica 97

Perseri do ta kemi koalicionin PDK-LDK !

----------


## Bes-s

votoni AKR, nuk jam nga Kosova mirepo e gjej shume te arsyeshme voten per AKR.
I nevojiten ndryshime Kosoves.

----------


## Llapi

PDK do te bej Koalicion me partin e Tret
Pra lufta po zhvillohet per vendin e tret 
sepse te parin e ka 100% te sigurt PDK-ja

e une mendoi se Tri parti do te konkuroin per vendin e Tret e keto jan LDK,AAK,AKR

ndersa Koalicioni ma i natyrshem do te jet PDK-AAK

----------


## B.C.B

> votoni AKR, nuk jam nga Kosova mirepo e gjej shume te arsyeshme voten per AKR.
> I nevojiten ndryshime Kosoves.



prej kahit t`patem ty prej hajvalise a po hahahahha.le mos pordh palidhje ktu po qfar vote AKR.masi nuk koke i kosoves hajt meru me probleme tua e mos na shurdho ktu per kon me votu na.ik hup.

----------


## deqani2009

PDK fituse e zgjedhjev te 12 dhjetorit 2010 dhe at me nje rezultat bindes mbi 39 per qinde 
ldk,,dhe partit tjera ne lufte per vendin e dyt dhe te tret...
ldk19 per qinde e sigurte tani...akr 11,,,aak 10.5...vv5.7 e tjerat nen 5  perqinde

----------


## deqani2009

AAK do ti humbe keto zgjedhje edhe ne deqan edhe ne pej  eshte e sigurte per zgjedhjet parlamentare ,,,se jan lodhur  pejanet dhe dugagjini me premtimet e haradinajve kot se koti e kesaj radhe do ti besojen PDK ne kry me Thaqin  dhe stafin eti si me enver hoxhen,,,besim beqen dhe shume te tjer ,,dhe une i pershendes te gjithe bashkvendesit e mi ...urime pdk,,,urime peja dhe deqani

----------


## Llapi

> prej kahit t`patem ty prej hajvalise a po hahahahha.le mos pordh palidhje ktu po qfar vote AKR.masi nuk koke i kosoves hajt meru me probleme tua e mos na shurdho ktu per kon me votu na.ik hup.


ky i paftyr keshtu me shan e kercnon ne privat e stafi i keti forumi hesht
ndersa mua mu per shkak te nji mesazhi privat me paten largue 



> o krejt motrat e granim qa ki n`shpi ti ****** une ety...po leje bre ni numer telefoni a naj email qetu se po du me te taku more moterqim..le naj numer telefonin a naj email o tutc i karit.le kallxo qysh me te gjet se per pa ta qi grun ne **** skom me lan.

----------

